# Heartworm prevention HeartGuard vs Interceptor



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use Interceptor - my allergic dog (Rowdy) always reacted to HeartGuard but not to Interceptor ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our vet stopped stocking Heartgard Plus and recommended Sentinel. We elected to go with Interceptor when they told us they would no longer prescribe Heartgard. Interceptor does protect against all but one of the major worms (I cannot remember which one) and our boys never noticed the change.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My last golden was on Interceptor her whole life with no problems. The vet has Hank on Tri-Heart Plus. I asked what the difference was...Interceptor also protects from I believe, whipworms, Tri-Heart doesn't. Tri-Heart is also cheaper.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Interceptor user for many years here as well. :nchuck:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Interceptor is not "better" than HG. They are both good heartworm preventors. Interceptor is also labeled for rounds, hooks, and whips, while HG *Plus* is also labeled for rounds and hooks. But Merial (the company who makes HG Plus) will guarantee their product again whips. If your dog were to test positive for whipworms, Merial will pay for an additional fecal test and whatever dewormer your vet chooses to use to get rid of the whips (they of course also do this for rounds and hooks, but with these worms, they have a set fee that they will reimburse you). The difference between the HG guarantee and the Interceptor guarantee is that to be eligible for the HG guarantee your pet only has to test positive for the parasite; with Interceptor the pet actually has to be ill from the parasite (and often there are no signs that a dog has intestinal parasites other than a positive fecal).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have used Interceptor for years, and have had good luck with it. The little dogs are still on it, the big dogs are on Ivermectin. I made the switch for the big dogs strictly due to costs.

I like the Interceptor because one of my Goldens came home from Texas with whipworms, and it helps protect against whips, in addition to rounds and hooks.

Tri-Heart is, I believe, the less expensive version of Heartgard Plus.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie has been on Interceptor since hre second month with us (almost 2 years) and she's doing great! I switched vets about a year ago, but both vets we have seen recommended Interceptor over the Heartguard Plus. Not sure why, but that's what they both said they'd personally go with for their dogs.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> Interceptor is not "better" than HG. They are both good heartworm preventors. Interceptor is also labeled for rounds, hooks, and whips, while HG *Plus* is also labeled for rounds and hooks. But Merial (the company who makes HG Plus) will guarantee their product again whips.


Heartgard is NOT labeled for Whipworms. Alot of people that use Interceptor do so because they have had problems with Whips in the past on one dog or another and end up liking the product. They are both nice products. Heartgard is a nice tasty beef chewy and Interceptor is a nice pill (that also is easier to force the dog to take if you have a picky one). Many people also use Interceptor that suspect their dog of having a food allergy (no beef). Heartgard protects against Hookworms and Roundworms in addition to heartworms. Also interceptor controls hookworms, but does not treat an existing infestation like heartgard plus does with the pyrantel in it.

All in all, both are great products. I personally like HG. It is cheaper and plenty easy to give. My dogs love it. I have used Interceptor though also with no problems.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Goldnbear said:


> Heartgard is NOT labeled for Whipworms.


Yes, that's what I said. But Merial *does* guarantee against them. I've envoked the good old heartgard guarantee several times for patients.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have used Interceptor ever since I stopped using the old daily heartworm prevention-----except for that brif, tragic mistake of giving my Hunter the ProHeart6 injection---6 month heartworm prevention injection--which killed him 6 1/2 years ago. That is Hunter in my avatar, taken just weeks before his death at 4 yrs 2 months of age. 

Honey had heartworms when we adopted her Dec. '02, we had her treated and she has been on Interceptor ever since and always is clean and has never had a problem--we never had a problem with interceptor....only that stinking ProHeart6.


----------

